# Ray update May31st. at post 16. new pics



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so after a week of nothing but LBW the ray is slowly getting fat.
and the tight black ringlet poo is the weirdest thing to see in the tank.


















a couple of the stinger as well..
seems so long for such a small Ray.


















and her tank mates....

Flag tail i've had since it was about 2.5-3" is now 14"+ monster.









and the Pbass i've had since it was 1-1.5" and is now 7"+









thanks for looking again.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

<3 monster flagtail


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice setup! that pbass is gonna be a Monster!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. I love your flagtail.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great Adrian. I think I remember seeing that little Pbass quite a few months back.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, love the ray and that flag tail!! I would love to get one, but I am NOT getting a bigger tank! What happened to his nose?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I love that Flagtail! What a face!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Wow, love the ray and that flag tail!! I would love to get one, but I am NOT getting a bigger tank! What happened to his nose?


Kim once in a while the girls spook him and he hits the glass nose first.
has never been the same since.(his nose).


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrien... you did a excellent job keeping the teacup. It was not looking great in your earlier photo and now it is health and fat...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Kim once in a while the girls spook him and he hits the glass nose first.
> has never been the same since.(his nose).


Us woman  what ya do without us .

Regardless he is awesome!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, that pancake fish is lookin' kinda fat!!!
Don't make the girls mad!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Adrien... you did a excellent job keeping the teacup. It was not looking great in your earlier photo and now it is health and fat...


thanks Charles,
with a little help from friends any thing is possible..


thefishwife said:


> Us woman  what ya do without us .
> Regardless he is awesome!!


not sure what I'd do without my girls Kim,
I'd probably be lost...LOL


budahrox said:


> Hey, that pancake fish is lookin' kinda fat!!!
> Don't make the girls mad!!


i try not to make the girls mad I'm out numbered 3 ti 1 around here....LOL


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

ya you probably would be lost without 'em


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrien, you did most of work... gotta have clean water and good food... Look at the back of the ray, so fat


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Adrien, you did most of work... gotta have clean water and good food... Look at the back of the ray, so fat


thanks Charles,


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well here is another updated set of pics....taken May 31

































thanks for checking her out.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Teacup looks very nice 
Good job!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice job [email protected]! looking good ...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The back side is almost as high as the head and eye  Now that is a health ray


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

shes been a beauty since i got her..looking real good dude!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks every one...
I'm really enjoying my ray experience.
now that she is healthy and eating like a champ I'm gonna try to get her off black worms and onto something a little more manageable.


----------

